# Primarch's personality traits



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The emperor created the primarch's from his own DNA and they each embodied a certain of trait or characteristic of his.. now I was wondering what you think these traits were

For example in my opinion
Magnus: his psychic powers
Ferrus Manus: His ability with machines or ability to create
Fulgrim: His vision.. his ideals for a perfect galaxy
Leman Russ: His loyalty
Rogal Dorn: Stalwart determination
Gulliman: His pride

Now this is just off the top of my head.. do you agree, what do you think these traits are if you think they have traits at all?

I was wondering what the traits of the other primarchs such as the Lion and especially Horus would be.

Also are there any obvious traits the emperor has that may be missing and may be found in those two missing primarchs?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Its not entirely clear that each Primarch did embody a characteristic of the Emperor. But assuming they do here is what I would say:

The Lion: His Courage.
Fulgrim: His Pride.
Perturabo: His Cold, Calculating Logic.
Jaghatai Khan: 
Leman Russ: His Savagery and Brutality.
Rogal Dorn: His Loyalty.
Night Haunter: Possibly something representing Fear?
Sanguinius: His Grace.
Ferrus Manus: 
Angron: His Fury.
Roboute Guilliman: His Organisational/Administrative Skills.
Mortarion: His Determination.
Magnus: His Psychic Talents.
Horus: His Ambition.
Lorgar: Maybe representing Humanities dependence on belief of the Divine? / His Faith.
Vulkan: His Humanitarianism.
Corax: 
Alpharius Omegon: His Cunning and Guile.

Those are the only ones I could muster in my current state(!) - I may edit this later


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Lion: His tactical mind. 

Fulgrim: His strive for perfection and higher state of life. (Come on, he was several shamans then got turned into a damned demi-god)

Perturabo: His determination.

Jaghatai Khan: His boy-rider side  

Leman Russ: His barbarian/savage side. 

Rogal Dorn: His stubbornness. 

Night Haunter: His hatred and darker side. 

Sanguinius: His love for all. 

Ferrus Manus: His feel for technology/machinery. 

Angron: His strength. 

Guillimun: 

Mortarion: His un-willingness to yield. 

Magnus: Do I even have to say?

Horus: His leadership skills. 

Lorgar: His faith. 

Vulkan: His forgery skills. 

Corax: His swifter side. 

Alpharius: His cunning. 

As you can see some are the same as the people above me have posted, but others have changed


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> The Lion: His tactical mind.


The Lion is noted on several occasions as being the most Courageous Primarch though, I would say that that is more appropriate considering the Lion wasn't necessarily the best tactician.



dark angel said:


> Perturabo: His determination.





dark angel said:


> Mortarion: His un-willingness to yield.


'Unwillingness to yield' is essentially determination, and I think that determination fits Mortarion more so than Perturabo.



dark angel said:


> Horus: His leadership skills.


Its noted in _Horus Rising_ i think it is that the main reason Horus was made Warmaster was because he shared the Emperor's great Ambition, and thus was suitable for the role. Therefore I think Ambition is more suitable than his Leadership skills.

Apart from that good suggestions


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I think that Vulkan shows the Emperor's humanitarianism.

GFP


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I was going on something Horus said whilst going mad in galaxy in flames
I think we can agree that 
Horus: ambition 
Magnussychic potential
Russ: Ruthless barbarism
Lorgar: Faith
Lion: Courage (I agree with COE as of the symbolism of lions in literature in general)


I personally say Alpharius is more on the emperor's subtelty and guile rather than his genius

Though what intrigues me Child is your answer for Fulgrim why do you say pride?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> I personally say Alpharius is more on the emperor's subtelty and guile rather than his genius.


Maybe, but Alpharius' Subtelty and Guile arguably fits in with his genius. But you are probably right in being more specific :good:



deathbringer said:


> Though what intrigues me Child is your answer for Fulgrim why do you say pride?


Pride:

–noun
1. a high or inordinate opinion of one's own dignity, importance, merit, or superiority, whether as cherished in the mind or as displayed in bearing, conduct, etc.
2. the state or feeling of being proud.
3. a becoming or dignified sense of what is due to oneself or one's position or character; self-respect; self-esteem.
4. Literary. splendor, magnificence, or pomp.

Fulgrim strove to achieve perfection as he idealised the Emperor as perfect. He stove to be like him in all ways. Therefore you cannot say that he inherited this strive for perfection from the Emperor because to Fulgrim the Emperor was already perfect.

Fulgrim is noted several times as being Prideful, and I think the above dictionary definitions of 'Pride' suits Fulgrim exactly.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Im convinced on fulgrim, must admit never read fulgrim but yes I can see it as Lord Eidolon gets shredded by angron for being overly proud and haughty so yes I think i will go with that

Horus: ambition 
Magnussychic potential
Russ: Ruthless barbarism
Lorgar: Faith
Lion: Courage
Fulgrim: Pride
Alpharius: Subtlety and Guile

7/18

Now Mortrion the one thing I can say about death guard is that they are hardy even as plague marines they resist everything so to me Mortarion is his resilience (specially with that poision drinking)
Anyone disagree?

Whilst Dorn is counted by Garro as one of the most loyal primarchs plus he was trusted to prepare terra...

Angron famed for his barbarism however that is more due to his implants, Reading galaxy in flames i thought how quick and easy to anger he was and thus im going to suggest rage as the characteristic

CUrze for me everything about Kurze is partially insanity but mainly all his kills were about justice so i suggest that for his characteristic

Mortarion:Resilience
Dorn: Loyalty
Angron: Rage
Curze: Justice

Any disagreement?

Sang and Vulkan is the one that interests me next... never read any sallie fluff so why did GFP say humanitarianism?

Plus Sang is idolized so I liked grace... I was wondering about purity... Sang is the one guy tht was purely and totally untouchable
Thoughts appreciated people


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Im convinced on fulgrim, must admit never read fulgrim but yes I can see it as Lord Eidolon gets shredded by angron for being overly proud and haughty so yes I think i will go with that
> 
> Horus: ambition
> Magnussychic potential
> ...


Looking good so far 



deathbringer said:


> Now Mortrion the one thing I can say about death guard is that they are hardy even as plague marines they resist everything so to me Mortarion is his resilience (specially with that poision drinking)
> Anyone disagree?


Indeed. In my opinion he suits 'Determination' a lot more than Perturabo for example as someone above suggested.



deathbringer said:


> Whilst Dorn is counted by Garro as one of the most loyal primarchs plus he was trusted to prepare terra...


I think its harder to justify Dorn representing 'Loyalty'. I'll admit that I put 'Loyalty' in my list as I lacked anything else for Dorn 



deathbringer said:


> Angron famed for his barbarism however that is more due to his implants, Reading galaxy in flames i thought how quick and easy to anger he was and thus im going to suggest rage as the characteristic


Sounds good.



deathbringer said:


> Curze for me everything about Kurze is partially insanity but mainly all his kills were about justice so i suggest that for his characteristic


Yes, I like the idea of Curze representing Justice, after all he was a Vigilante. Another suggestion could be Vindication maybe?



deathbringer said:


> Vulkan is the one that interests me next... never read any sallie fluff so why did GFP say humanitarianism?


In what little fluff exists on Vulkan and the Salamanders I believe he has been noted to not be 'aloof' as most Astartes and were very in touch with 'normal' humans.



deathbringer said:


> Plus Sang is idolized so I liked grace... I was wondering about purity... Sang is the one guy tht was purely and totally untouchable
> Thoughts appreciated people


Grace:

–noun
1. elegance or beauty of form, manner, motion, or action.
2. a pleasing or attractive quality or endowment.
3. favor or good will.
4. a manifestation of favor, esp. by a superior: It was only through the dean's grace that I wasn't expelled from school.
5. mercy; clemency; pardon: an act of grace.
6. favor shown in granting a delay or temporary immunity.
7. an allowance of time after a debt or bill has become payable granted to the debtor before suit can be brought against him or her or a penalty applied: The life insurance premium is due today, but we have 31 days' grace before the policy lapses. Compare grace period.
8. Theology.
a. the freely given, unmerited favor and love of God.
b. the influence or spirit of God operating in humans to regenerate or strengthen them.
c. a virtue or excellence of divine origin: the Christian graces.
d. Also called state of grace. the condition of being in God's favor or one of the elect.
9. moral strength: the grace to perform a duty.

I think by and large that 'Grace' seems appropriate for Sanguinius.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Any more opinions par mine and CoE?
Horus: ambition 
Magnussychic potential
Russ: Ruthless barbarism
Lorgar: Faith
Lion: Courage
Fulgrim: Pride
Alpharius: Subtlety and Guile
Angron: Rage
Curze: Justice
Sanguinius: Grace
Mortarion: Resiliance
11/18

btw CoE as soon as i can rep you I will for insane knowledge and dedication to the fluff section I will

Right back to the list

Same with me for Dorn I'm going to do a little more research as Loyalty was hardly a quality I see in the emperor

Vulkan from what I have read about him... his legion are very good at forging and he was a blacksmith... perhaps the emperors creativity. Still looking for the humanitarian side

Khan: Not much known except he was a great warrior yet had no desire to rule leader maybe the emperors leadership or inspiration
He was seen fighting from the top of a razorback an iconic image of the siege of terra
Plus he united tribe after tribe through conquest... not sure to be honest

Ferrus Manus: Something about self improvement that seems to be in Ferrus Manus's make up but i dont see it in the emperors so im struggling a little

Gulliman: Counted as a great general and also rewarded the hard working rather than the influential... maybe his tactical abilities I'm not a ultramarine expert in all honesty

Corax: Ha placed doubt on my alpaharius definition as he is also one for covert ops and sabotage.. any ideas.. whilst he also created the monsters so once again something to bare in mind

Peturabo: I'm thinking his command of technology. Now in mechanicum the emperor touches a machine and its healed now several primarchs have machine talents but Vulkan is more forging.... Ferrus MAnus is more self improvement and biometric so maybe the command of technology was Peturabo's characteristic 

I do see determination though the genocide of his home planet could well be seen as cruelty. The emperor certainly has a cruel streak perhaps it is embodied in Perturabo.

Though he did take pleasure in pulling down dorns defences and nearly suceeded if Horus hadn't downed the shields so logic could be there as well

Thoughts?


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

For dorn i'm gonna say his honesty/eloquance as he is rememberd for never telling a lie even when it would have aided his cause hance why he provoked great resentment from pertubo with his eloquant answer to the question posed by horus as to who would grasp victory in a siege with the fists defending.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

scolatae said:


> For dorn i'm gonna say his honesty/eloquance as he is rememberd for never telling a lie even when it would have aided his cause hance why he provoked great resentment from pertubo with his eloquant answer to the question posed by horus as to who would grasp victory in a siege with the fists defending.


That could work. Although he wouldn't have inherited such a trait from the Emperor - The Emperor was anything but honest!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone who's read Flight of the Eisenstein and has the same sort of views as me would mark Dorn down for Pride or complete Arsehole-ness.

Garro: The Death Guard turned against us and tried to kill loads of Loyalists!
Dorn: No he didn't! I'm going to stick my head up my own backside and accuse you of treason, even though I have no idea what he really is doing!

_See?_


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Anyone who's read Flight of the Eisenstein and has the same sort of views as me would mark Dorn down for Pride or complete Arsehole-ness.
> 
> Garro: The Death Guard turned against us and tried to kill loads of Loyalists!
> Dorn: No he didn't! I'm going to stick my head up my own backside and accuse you of treason, even though I have no idea what he really is doing!
> ...


I wouldn't say Pride at all. If you were Dorn and some random Astartes had told you that your brother (whose loyalty was never in question) and several other Primarchs had turned against the Emperor what would you do? instantly believe him? 

Im suprised he didn't kill him on the spot, as that would have been entirely justified given the circumstances.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I wouldn't say Pride at all. If you were Dorn and some random Astartes had told you that your brother (whose loyalty was never in question) and several other Primarchs had turned against the Emperor what would you do? instantly believe him?
> 
> Im suprised he didn't kill him on the spot, as that would have been entirely justified given the circumstances.


Well he nearly did. I think that sanguinis inherited the emperors nobility.


----------



## MaxPowurz (Jul 24, 2019)

*Horus*

There is a quote by Horus from one of the earliest Heresy books when he speaks to a few fellow Primarchs, that stayed with me, and even though I can't recall every word it goes something like this:

- "Do you know why our father appointed me Warmaster?
...
- "Because I never loose a battle"

Horus get's shit done. For better or worse, he doesn't know defeat even if when dead.

That is such a simple yet powerful set of words, in my opinion.


----------

